# I reckon this is a recipe.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A lotta folks on here raise gardens. I never made pesto but my daughter does and was talking about the cost of pine nuts being so high. After some looking, I found they ain't all that important. Just goes to show----

http://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/13336/what-is-a-good-pine-nut-substitute-for-pesto


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I use cashews . you can get them pretty cheap in an asian market


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

surfmom said:


> I use cashews . you can get them pretty cheap in an asian market


Yup. They work well.


----------

